# Holy Oath



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

The prologue/story of a hopeless young man who in the end will find himself fighting in the astartes. Thats far from it, haha, hope you enjoy it:

The gothic interiors of the small compact chapel was dimly lit by oiled torches attached to the circular pillars surrounding the brick walls. The radio was on, station 87.5, the militarys might has been diminishing in this grim era, the propoganda is huge, the imperium once again is beset by all that is humane, The media is raping the radio with battle reports and live news feed from reporters that have been inserted in the battlefields. They're also introcuding countless heridetary benefits for those who join their planetary regiment. 

Jermi Von Hous, a faithful young man whos brother recently died an honourable death holding the walls of Kravaus thirsted for something he could let his sorrows out on. He opened the massive wooden chamber gates of the chapel and walked in in silence. The atmosphere was certainly exaggerated with the sounds of litanies and hymns sung through the century old speakers.As he reached the altar of the immortal emperor, he knelt in a hopeless manner and mummured his feelings as if he was a madman. The abbot heard the sorrows the youngster had endured and walked in in a graceful march in hope of sharing his wisdom. "boy, faith without action is nothing but a penny down the drain, your brothers death was an honourable one, if im not mistaken, he was one of the fighting men of Revolgas Iron?" The hopeless looking young man tilted his head with swollen eyes ' yes, sergeant Von Hous of the Revolgas Iron anti armor division' "Ah, yes, the Revolgas famous anti armor division, finest fighting men of the entire regiment, well boy, do you want your brothers death to lie in the darkness of this contested world? the wars not yet over" he pointed his stubby fingers to the radio. "If i wasn't ordered to take care of my mother i would have been on the field years ago, but now, my mothers ill of age and she needs someone to take care of her." The wise Abbot sighed a humours sigh "She gave birth to you and your brother in hope you accomplish something great, not siting on your lazy ass all day crying in silence. Defending your family and fighting for the imperium is a perfect way to thank her, and to cultivate yourself as a man of the imperium. If you dont suffer, how will you ever grow as a person?" 'Unessecary sacrifice, they've got millions of men already, what can i do?" The young man muttered. The cowardly and self centered words angered the chaplain, he firmed his tone and raised his voice " you and a hell lot of others talk about this courage and this sacrifice. Pitifull if not foolish, the words in your mouth sound like shit, you talk about the sacrifices you make, and this courage and honour, without doing a thing. Your brother died on the field in hope of serving the imperium and in hope you might live longer, he gave his life for you, he gave his life for us. That's sacrifice, thats courage, thats honour!" he bellowed creating an overlapping echo within the arched walls of the chapel. Jermi struggled to find a reply, stunned by the sudden sense knocked into him. He stood there in silence. "The 81st Revolgas Conservator fighting youth regiment is still looking for people like you, only question is, whether you have the guts and the will to handle such pressure Jermi?" He questioned in a critique used tone. Jermi felt ashamed, and stood there in utter silence. The abbot handed him the registration files and pamphlets. Jermi held them in his hands looking broken and confused "how'd you know my name?" 'Question not, you have fighting to do, glory to the emperor and may his flesh be your shield, be off now!" the abbot pushed him off and disapeared into the shadows, It was rainning outside, and the streets of Revolga wwas covered in litter and fungus, the air was filled with fumes and gases that were absolutely repulsive. He waled out the chapel with his leather jacket over his head, he thought about the strong words that had been impaled into him and tried to reason with his current emotions. He walked through the traffic and fought through crowds, arriveing at Gregorian avenue, The retired looking condominium with quesy features was where Jermi found refuge in the starless nights of the 72nd Millenium. He found the night restless with the images of his deceased brother lingering in his memories and the words of the abbot stitched across his mind. "Ah Damn!"
he growled twisting his way under the sheets. Time soon became his enemy as hours became bearless and his sanity regressing. He screamed and unleashed the feral beast locked up in all the men who were at the brink of insanity. He grabbed a knife while laughing and crying simultaneously, like a psychopath cutting his wrists and scarring his skin. IT seemed as if though a heretic was brewing inside the broken man. Blood was streaming off his pale vein popped wrists, Jermi snarled and smashed his windows, flipped chairs and broke beds, His neighbours heard, and one of them, mother of 8 was worried of the safety of her and her children and reported the crazy man to the imperial security administratum. Two squadrons of Urban Shocktroopers were sent and soon arrived at the door way of the condo. "Urban 37' reporting to double oh-oh. Did you say his last encounter with a person was with the local abbot? down in Vrakei?" Cren questioned in an utterly polite manner, he looked up at the room with shatter windows and screaming. '37 this is local inquisitor delina, thats an affirmative, we have a heretic on our hands, grab him and bring him to the administratum alive immediately.' "Roger" Vren swiftly comandeered his men up the narrow and dark staircases of the creaky condo.

-> continued.


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

As the men rushed up the stairs, they met a few pathetic and degrading civies on the way. "Karmen, move your ass" cried Xaia who found difficulty in standing still for a second because of the excitement he could not contain. "Say that aga--" Karmen was cut off when she was flung to the wall by a drunkard. "what (hic) the (hic) fu-" It was the last of what Xaia could take, his adrenaline pressed his trigger so hard, it flung three las shots at the fat arse and blew holes and guts out, decorating the foyer with gory ornaments. "VREN! Xaia zeroed on a fu-king civi!" shouted branden through the vox "Report again?" "I repeat, civi was shot by one of ours" "compromise, leave the civi, our mission is to retrieve the heretic" "affirmative" The whole building awoke after the loud echoing shots were fired, the shock troopers were met with the annoying wails of children and the cursing of men and shouting of broken couples. Karmen struggles to get up, "Damn, the man must have been on steroids or some sh-t" she said as she was helped up by her fiancee " you alright hun? " "yeah, bruised at worst, now stop worrying, we got one of those bozos to bring back." Julian nodded and they sped up the stairs at the ready. Jermi was aware of the situation as he heard an army of footsteps coming from the stairway, he sat there aimlessly sobing and bleeding "im so lost James, help me..." He whispered as tears ran down his chilly ice cold cheeks. The door fling open " In the name of the immortal emperor and the imperium of man, you have been declared a heretic!" Vren stated in a manner of high authority and a over shadowing prowess. Jermi was solid and showed no hesitation, "take me..." he murmered, the squads stood silent, still wondering whether such a cowardly looking foe had any gimmicks planned for them "TAKE ME!" Jermi later screamed, Knowing that it would provoke Xaia into foolish acts, vren held his hand over his muzzle and gave him a quick glare. The souless man was sobbing "my brother died... fighting to defend the wretched gates of this damned planet!" "Revolga?" Karmen questioned with a sudden gleam of curiosity on her face. He nodded in reply. Vren and Rex xautioned forward, their stiff attitude softened "what has this got to do with your folish acts of insanity?" vren inquired. "I felt hopeless and cowardly for not defending my brother, it should have been me out there, not him, the abbot pushed words into me i could not bare, the pure power forced me to grip on my sanity and its still happening as i speak" grunted Jermi.

Julian was hesitant and deemed the objective a xenos, he put his hands on the small fragile shoulders of his beloved and commanded her behind him. "I want you safe" he whispered. He had his muzzle heated at the ready, he patted the back of his sergeant in doubt. Vren nodded assuring the safety of the squad " I think we should bring him to the Revolga recruitment station regardless of our orders right now." said Vren turning back to his mates "what about our mission? The administratum will kill us!" questioned Xaia in a worried frenzy. Karmen walked out of the protective fiancess watch and said in a calm and reasonable voice " our objective was to retrieve a heretic, not a man who has the heart to fight and the body to do so, i aggree with Vren" Julian nodded in aggreement and quickly the rest approved aswell. "if you refuse to sign up to the Revolga Youth regiment you will be executed once you are humiliated in public and branded as a xenos and heretic. Your choice son'" said vren, kneeling in front of the sleazy looking junkie "ill do it" he said with a tone of energy embedded. "Great stuff, men, we will report to the administratum saying the target objective has been lost and we will return as it is" 'detour?' Karmen suggested "precisely, Xaia you will put this young man in the ammo depot of the chimera and bring him to the recruitment center in Palani, ask for Zehn Kravahk." 'yes sir' " tell him its a sever situation, protocol 24-33-519-221. The man must be processed." "yeah" "alright, lets move" Karmen immediately tuned her vox radio up to the report the set up situation to the authorities making sure her own nervousness does not bring the critical gazes of the inuisitors upon them. Vren grabbed jermi and tugged him down the stairs with xaia escorting and his gun on semi.Although julian aggreed with the plan he was doubting its workability, the inquisition and the recruitment staff would soon be pondering about the situation. Heresy he thought to himself, im a part of this messed up thing now. Lazer markes washed the dark and empty stairways, each man careful not stepping on the fat mans guts which was strewn all oveer the features fo the second floor foyer. "Damn xaia, what a mess!" Laughed Vren "sorry, the adrenaling gets the better of me at times
" he said in a hefty sight as he was focused on the safety of his mates. He flashed his gun at all the corners of the stair cases in such a way it was obvious he was a novice in aggro tactics. But he was meant to do so, an act of precaution and will kick these actions in place. muscle memory. IT was 4 in the morning, and the squads steps now as quiet as feathers...

will be continued


----------

